# no more sublimes... whatever



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

suposedly stopped production last week*, to make room for more overpriced and overhyped ..... I mean more el's. Somehow I think they will still be around....

glad I got 5 boxes put away** 

*source : a vendor

** that is sarcasim lol


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Shouldn't this be in the Bitch & Moan forum?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I think is should be in the "who wants to be my best friend forum" (Where's that subscription button) 5 Boxes? Mr. C your my hero.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Shouldn't this be in the Bitch & Moan forum?


it could go there ! or the if you believe this I have a bridge to sell ya forum


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mr.c said:


> it could go there ! or the if you believe this I have a bridge to sell ya forum


Damn and I was researching how a 48 year old could be adopted.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I think is should be in the "who wants to be my best friend forum" (Where's that subscription button) 5 Boxes? Mr. C your my hero.


shiiiiiiiiiiiii ooot dave, I seen what you have been buying, I wannna be your new best friend !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Joe I definitely have a problem. Gotta find a get together where you, Mo, DJ , GL, ND and a few others are all in one place so I can bitch slap ya all as a group with the credit card bill(s). :r 

Todays deliveries to my home in .... er....toronto.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Damn!!!!! Hey Joe, where is this bridge you speak of?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey Joe I definitely have a problem. Gotta find a get together where you, Mo, DJ , GL, ND and a few others are all in one place so I can bitch slap ya all as a group with the credit card bill(s). :r
> 
> Todays deliveries to my home in .... er....toronto.


  I am driving to Ohio as soon as I find my keys and cutter 

Your holding back, LETS SEE THE ****!!!!! :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice packages, klugsy.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Hey Joe I definitely have a problem. Gotta find a get together where you, Mo, DJ , GL, ND and a few others are all in one place so I can bitch slap ya all as a group with the credit card bill(s). :r
> 
> Todays deliveries to my home in .... er....toronto.


LOL....I love it! Love those Trini's


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Don't feel bad though...I just paid $310 for a box of 97 VR Fams....can't wait!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Oh darn... guess I'll just have to spend that money on aged cigars with straight burning wrappers....


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

lol @ Brandon!!!! Hehe, I guess another person has noticed that almost no modern Habanos wrapper is burning worth a shite. It's not just the EL's.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Brandon said:


> Oh darn... guess I'll just have to spend that money on aged cigars with straight burning wrappers....


.
..... that taste good!
:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bruce5 and Brandon you are both very very mean. Probably right.. but very very mean. Knowing where to get "things" seems to be an ongoing learning experience here. 

Edit - Just drowned my Newbie sorrows by ordering another box of Sublimes. But only 1 Mike only 1. Well and another PSD1 EL too. Hope they burn straight someday.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Bruce5 and Brandon you are both very very mean. Probably right.. but very very mean. Knowing where to get "things" seems to be an ongoing learning experience here.
> 
> Edit - Just drowned my Newbie sorrows by ordering another box of Sublimes. But only 1 Mike only 1. Well and another PSD1 EL too. Hope they burn straight someday.


.
The point, directed at the Sublimes, is that one can get aged cigars of better quality for the money. Not trying to be mean.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Bruce5 said:


> .
> The point, directed at the Sublimes, is that one can get aged cigars of better quality for the money. Not trying to be mean.


I hear ya brother...I don't think Dave was really being mean...he just wants the "source"..like I do...Those older smokes are "Sublime"..wink, wink, nudge, nudge...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I hear ya brother...I don't think Dave was really being mean...he just wants the "source"..like I do...Those older smokes are "Sublime"..wink, wink, nudge, nudge...


10-4 Doc. That is exactly what I was saying. Any help appreciated. I get the Sublimes to send to people with patience who send me aged sticks. Only ever smoked one. Same with the PSD1 EL's.

<<Hey I'm the champ at somthing. WHoo hoo!!! Thats strange havn't played it in a month. But what the heck Whoo hoo!!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

well, I doubt that these will get hard to find anytime soon. If they really did halt production, its because sales are dead. my opinion at least.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Bruce5 and Brandon you are both very very mean. Probably right.. but very very mean.  Knowing where to get "things" seems to be an ongoing learning experience here.
> 
> Edit - Just drowned my Newbie sorrows by ordering another box of Sublimes. But only 1 Mike only 1. Well and another PSD1 EL too. Hope they burn straight someday.


Sorry Bruce5 and Brandon. Forgot the big smilie to clairify meaning. Edited above. And yes that is a wink and the end. We need better icons!!!


----------



## Keydet (Dec 31, 1999)

Yeah right...no more sublimes...I'll believe it when I see it! From what I understand, all of the special production/el stuff is being moved to the El Rey Del Mundo factory which is currently being retooled, and should be online around May---then, I would not be suprised if we see more Sublimes in the pipeline....


----------

